# olympic dumbells or commercial dumbells



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Which one's would use guys go for i have never used olympic style dumbells so dont want to waste good money on them if there no good.

The Olympic style ones i have seen on ebay go up to 50kg each which is ideal for me as im out growing my ex gym ones fast.

I cant afford new commercial one's. None are popping up on ebay or gumtree close to me so would Olympic ones be a good investment or should i wait tell some commercial one's pop up on ebay etc.

Cheers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Commercial if you can afford them.

Olympic are good if you need cost effective but they're not easy to get up into position.

I have both, I use commercial up to 54kg each and above that I use olympic dumbbells and dumbbell hooks.


----------

